# the makings of UNDERTAKINGS 07: EVIL REBORN



## 1031fan

allright everyone - this thread is going to show some behind the scenes photos and the progress of some of the makings of my haunt this year - hopefully youll enjoy following along and for some this might be the jump start they need to get out there and start workin on stuff - - this will be somewhat of a teaser - not the best pics - no haunt lighting - no reveal of what the scares in the rooms will be - but it should be enough to keep you interested

this haunt is going to be located at my towns park under a pavilion - its a public place so its in use now and i wont have it until the 16 of sept - not a whole lot of time before opening night of OCT 5 - so what im doing is completeing the walls and painting a room at a time in my backyard so that all is left to do is prop placement and lighting when i finally set up - my yard isn't the most level to say the least, so if something looks really crooked dont be alarmed - it will be straight when im putting it up for good

this is some progress of the library/study room - still some detail painting to get done and placement of TONS of old books/skulls/webbing/lighting ect










































more to come...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Looks good so far,1031fan


----------



## BuriedAlive

Is that desk chair going to be a prop, or is that your break room?


----------



## Front Yard Fright

looking sweet fan!!
can't wait to see it complete!

how did you age your walls??
they look awesome!

.


----------



## 1031fan

ha - yeah - thats gonna be part of a prop - gonna make a guy slumped over the desk so that the people dont know whether or not hes real to divert them from the real scare coming from the **** ******......

thanks fyf - the walls are just painted to look like that with latex paints - did a few different things - some dry brushing then some washing - hope it will look good under the lights

riley


----------



## Samhain

Wow, that looks brilliant!
Be sure to keep us updated as you go along.
Give us a hint of what you might have in there... Go on...


----------



## Lilly

Nice Name
Walls should turn out good in the lighting.
Can't wait to see pics of the real thing.


----------



## CerysCrow

It looks really, really good. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Northern Touch

looks great!!! can't wait to see more....


----------



## Lakeside Haunt

That looks awesome great job.


----------



## slimy

I agree. It looks really good. 

Good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## skeletonowl

hoping to see more...its not fair your teasing us


----------



## buggybuilder

Looks good brother....I know all the hard work will be worth it in the end....


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

so where are you storing all these "rooms"?

can't wait to see more...........


----------



## 1031fan

thanks for the compliments and interest everyone - as far as storage..well hhh i think thats the million dollar question - haha - right now the living room you see in the pics is still assempbled - starting to add the room right next to it on now - after this room is done i will break both down - label the panels - and probably stack them in my yard on some wood pieces to keep moisture away and put a tarp over them - my yard is gonna look like a junkyard from now till sept 16 but mehhh - its only less than 2 months haha - neighbors can get over it right? then after the season - hopefully ill make enough money to rent a storage unit(s) to put all the crap in - - - the work load is incredible - but its defnitely a labor of love

this weekend i build the mechenism for a drop down prop from the cieling - still have to make the "creature" or whatever that the guests will see but the armature is custom - havent seen anything EXACTLY like it - it was inspired by a few different pro props from the net but not exactly.....i guess i should prolly post that in another thread

stay tuned for a new thread about that prop and the new room for this thread...the chappell

riley


----------



## Spartan005

As always nice work 1031fan! Can't wait to see some more pics... !


----------



## RookieSpooker

OH YEAH! That's going to be great. This year will be my first haunt, and I'm happy to find a forum like this. It makes me feel better about getting started so early. My wife thinks I'm going looney, but I've wanted to do a haunt ever since I moved out on my own. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## 1031fan

some slow but sure progress on the chappell








cutting with a jigsaw blade at 45 degrees is a real pain int he ass - glad i did though - i think the bevel really adds to it....gonna be another small window off to the left to keep it symetrical....more to come...


----------



## Spartan005

Looks pretty cool.... whats your theme this year?


----------



## 1031fan

thanks - 

well i wasn't gonna post this since my buddy buggybuilder posted his and i didn't want to look like i was coppying haha - but since you asked....

i wrote this up a few weeks ago - its a rough draft of the backstory that will be posted on my myspace page..also like buggybuilder (great minds think alike maybe??)

They say every family has its secrets, every family has something to hide. Skeletons are kept in the closet and taken to the grave. Dirt gets swept under the rug and forgotten about, as if it never happened. But sometimes these secrets don’t want to be forgotten. Blood sinks deep into floorboards, staining it with an unmistakable reddish brown hue. The smell of decaying flesh seeps deep into the walls, permeating from room to room. A chill in the air that sends shivers down spines cant be extinguished by even the warmest summer breeze. Death dwells in this place.

Cletus Williams was once a respected undertaker. From rags to riches, Cletus flourished in this small town and provided more than enough for his growing family. But it wasn’t enough for him. Cletus wanted more money. Greed had taken over him. First it started out with minor acts such as slipping off a few pieces of jewelry here and there, maybe a gold tooth every week or so. Then he got sloppy with his work. Not treating the bodies with proper chemicals or procedures, brutally breaking legs and chopping off feet to stuff the bodies in smaller and cheaper caskets. And if Cletus would have stopped there he just might have gotten away with it, just might have been able to sweep the dirt under the rug. But something else was festering inside him. A darkness never before seen in this town. This evil grew within him, slowly eating his guilt and conscience until it allowed his greed to take control, spurring him on to commit countless acts of savage murder all in the name of acquiring more bodies. But before long the money meant nothing to him, it was simply the joy of ripping flesh from bone that he indulged himself with. A joy that consumed him and made him into a monster. And then he disappeared, never seen, never heard from again, but not before his body count rose to 37, including his wife and 4 little children.

Where had this killer gone? Why and how did he vanish so abruptly, leaving more than enough incriminating evidence to lock him up for an eternity? To this day no one knows. The house that once was called home by Cletus is known to be haunted by the tortured souls that were slaughtered within. But yet it is still standing. Only recently has the borough of Shippensburg investigated and decided that the house should be torn down to its foundation. However, a strange and unexplained string of mishaps has caused some concern. Whispers of the old legend of Cletus Williams can be heard passing from person to person. Some say they’ve seen lights on in the house. Others have noticed a distinct smell of rotting flesh when the cold, night air swirls about. Some are even bold enough to claim seeing what looks to be a man dragging a large bag into the house. Some say it is Cletus himself back from the dead trying to claim more bodies to feed his ever growing hunger. Others think it is just creative minds trying to keep alive an old story. Whatever the case may be, this October you’re invited to see for yourself what secrets these crumbling walls hold. Will there simply be stains from previous murders that tell the gruesome tale, or will the blood be fresh, the screams be more than echoes of the past. Will the horrors that once plagued this house simply be shadows and dust, or will the evil be….REBORN.



Come see for yourself as you journey through UNDERTAKINGS: EVIL REBORN.


so basically the first 5-6 rooms will be like a house setting - then they will come across a "hidden path" that leads them in the basement and passageways seeing all the grousome stuff cletus has done

this story isn't final yet - thats why i didn't post it up on myspace yet so im sure there are some errors - comments and criticisms are welcomed 

riley


----------



## Spartan005

Sounds awesome, and absolutely terrifying. If I was a little kid there would be no way in hell you could drag me in there lol. Good luck


----------



## turtle2778

Man that rocks. Those kids are gunna be scared. WOO HOOO. Great job on the background story so far


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That looks great! I love the mullion Gothic windows.


----------



## 1031fan

thanks guys! as long as i get it done i think it will def get some screams

some pics of progress on the chappell...

















heres 2 pics of the opposite wall...


















getting tired of the jigsaw....


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Wow!
Progressing nicely!
I can't wait until I am able to start putting up my walls!
Keep up the good work!
.


----------



## dave the dead

dang Riley! you are going all out for the walls! The details are really going to make the show. Very impressive.


----------



## 1031fan

thanks fyf and dave! i am trying to really pay close attention to set details this year - its one thing i think some pro haunts drop the ball on - so im hoping it will make mine stand out - i need to start recruiting some helpers since its takin so long though! any takers?? haha

http://www.myspace.com/_undertakings - heres my mypace page if anyone was interested - still in the works


----------



## dave the dead

I'll help! ship me some of that osb and I'll get right on it!


----------



## 1031fan

haha - you dont want any of this osb crap - its all i can afford or i wouldnt be using it - super heavy - i think shipping it to you would cost 10x the cost of a sheet lol! - - id be done by now if i was using luan - hell - even 3/8 ply would be cake in comparison! - but it works so whatever i guess - i cant complain - rains have been plauging me on and off so not a whole lot done tonight - it would stop - id get my tools out for like 5 min then it'd start up again - sooo annoying - at least if it would just pour i could just quit outside for the night and work on lights or somethin in the basement - grrrr...riley


----------



## 1031fan

allright guys - hope your not bored with this thread yet - i know ive been pretty slow on the uptake but thats cause the haunt build is goin slow - lol - anyway - heres a few progress pics of the bathroom - just put the mirror up tonight - and btw - for those of you who i told about this room - lets keep that a secret for now 


















enjoy - riley


----------



## ShadyHallows

Your haunt and effort to make a great haunt amaze me. You deffinitally should get some great scares this year! I just don't know what to say, that's how amazed I am.


----------



## DRoZ

Wow... I am sure that your haunt is going to rival just about any pro haunt I have been to before... I mean how many of you have ever seen moulding at any pro haunt... I know I havent... Wonderful job


----------



## DRoZ

Its a shame you dont live closer to NC... I have a sink I could donate for your bathroom...


----------



## 1031fan

thanks for the great compliments shady and droz! glad you guys are likin the detail - im hoping the guests like it as much as you guys do - ahh yes - a sink..im in the market for 2 that are identical - would gladly take it off your hands for ya - haha - im hopin i can find two on the cheap at a bargian place like ollies or somethin....time to start detailing this room tonight i suppose...as always - stay tuned


----------



## DRoZ

Well I renevated my kitchen and 2nd bathroom recently and had some extra sinks laying around, one is just a cheap ugly beige one that was in the bath, but the kitchen was a SS double sink that I dont want to just throw away so its taking up space in my carport, if anyone around NC needs it just lemme know...


----------



## turtle2778

Damn..now this is just cool. I love it. You are doing a great job.


----------



## cindyt7

When you are finished all that work will be so worth it!! The detail is stunning and the story is great so far. You'd have my second daughter begging to stay in the car!! He He! And she lives in a house where corpeses are hanging from the garage ceiling.


----------



## 1031fan

a few updates.....

detailing the bathroom and starting the 4x8x3 bottomless pit that the guests will have to walk over - the first image there sorta shows the progression of the steps - didn't really do it on purpose, i just needed to finish that one section cause a friend of mine who has a good camera is hopefully comin to take some pics for on my advertisement material - enjoy!


----------



## grim reaper

Wow im amazed at the amount of detail you put in and the paint job in the toilet looks awsome great job !


----------



## Brckee1

Great detail on the bathroom. Nice foam stones too. Do you know anyone who does remodeling? Great source for old sinks etc...

Keep posting the pics and good luck!


----------



## ShadyHallows

Excellent work! You amaze me with the detail. The dark greenish grey fits perfectly. Keep up the good work.


----------



## buggybuilder

Lookin good man.......keep up the great work.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

That bathroom is SICK.
I LOVE IT!!!
.


----------



## JohnnyL

Looking absolutely amazing!


----------



## widowsbluff

Everything looks amazing, I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## 1031fan

thanks everyone for a great response - glad you all like how its coming along - good call about the remodeling jim - i was at a friends house yesterday corpsin a little and i scored a crapper! he had just redone his bathroom and is prolly gonna get rid of it - said hed check with his roomate to make sure there gettin rid of it but said i could prolly have it - now if i can just find 2 identacle sinks....


----------



## Revenant

Love yer mildew dude! That mouldering look looks just like what my supervisor did throughout the "hospital" wing at SiloX, and he's been detailing pro haunts for more than 10 years. You have a great gift for scenics... please keep posting pics!

BTW, is your bathroom tile that paper pressboard stuff? That's what we used... it's cheap but looks totally real when you paint it (especially with some nice layers of nasty SCUM heheheh)!

You should look into some Sinister Scents... they have a nice mildew smell that would go good with the bathroom (and a lot of places) in your haunt, and if you're going the Nasty Crapper route in the bathroom they have a new stench called "Just Bad" which is exactly that. They're using it in the bathrooms at Silo and The Darkness and it is just plain... well, Bad. Good for a quick gross-out.


----------



## 1031fan

thanks for the great compliment rev! i really do love the detailing aspect of haunts - first off just cause i want the atmosphere to look as real and dynamic as possible and also cause not many do it very extensively, so if i cant have the 10K props around every corner maybe ill be memorable because of my detail - i dunno - well see - -- however it can get me in trouble - id like to spend another week on just the bathroom but i know i have to spread my work out so i actually have a haunted house and not just a haunted bathroom - haha

yep - that tile board stuff is really great - before i yucked up the bathroom it actually looked almost as nice as my real bathroom! haha

funny you mention about sinister scents - i was just gonna post about this - has any other pro haunts or haunts that are open for a long time used this? i guess what im sayin is how long does a bag last for - if a small bag will cover a room for the season i will def get a few different scents for throughout, but if it will only last a weekend ill prolly have to pass - - - and reviews by you pros out there?? - riley


----------



## oct31man

Man, that is some great work! I wish I could come to your show! Gonna be awesome! I think people will pay close attention to the detail, making a scare easy! At least at first, then they will be on edge!


----------



## ShadyHallows

Just out of curiosity, how are you storing all this?


----------



## 1031fan

well right now its just assembled in my backyard - soon to be moved up to the pavilion - after the season, im hoping to have made enough money on top of the costs to get a storage unit - or several - it all breaks down nicely into panels - that another reason why this is so time consuming - its still gona be a LOT to store though unfortunately


----------



## TwistedDementia

You can store it at my haunt... ALL YEAR!!! LOL
Great job 1031.


----------



## dave the dead

Hey Riley! Don't forget to come up for air, man!!!!  

Just curious how the little evil elves have been doing in your workshop/backyard? Any progress?


----------



## Beth

1031, Just ordered some smells from Sinister Scents will let you know how they work after a sample run.!! Looking good!!!


----------



## Revenant

Hey Riley -- I notice you bought the other 2 foggers from Vlad -- you planning on putting some sinister scents mildew juice in those babies? From the looks of your bathroom and hallways, I think it'd go good!


----------



## scare-m

Absolutely awesome, looks great 1031Fan..

Question, in post #24 of this thread you show pics of your windows with pink foam molding. Where did you get that molding?


----------



## dave the dead

I believe he is using pool noodles scare-m. pretty cool, isn't it?


----------



## 1031fan

thanks! sorry for the lack of updates everyone - things are just so hectic and crazy that i didn't get a chance to snap too many pics - there should be some new ones coming up soon

dave - ahah - if by those elves you mean me  then yes, were hard at work - finished up my bottomless pit - its 4x8 and 3.5 feet tall - there is a rickety old bridge that takes the guests up and over it so it looks like they could fall to their death any time  still need to tweak the lighting since im not crazy about the traditional "lightbulb down the wall" look - playin around with some different ideas so well see - a few people i had on it were basically terrified though since hey are afraid of heights - even though they new it was just 3.5 feet down - haha - so that looks promising

working on wall pannels out my ass - got a new framing nail gun to help me with that - (ps. if anyone wants to feel really badass for a little bit go get one and shoot some 3.5 inch nails into a 2x4 )

finished up a bout 4 props - 2 static and 2 animated - no show pieces - just some filler stuff that i needed - one is the guy sitting at the desk in the library - the other static is a priest or someone in the church that is hung up crucifixion style with one of my ripped up faces - theres some bible verses scrathed on the wall will blood such as the plasms 137 about dashing infants agaisnt the rocks ans stuff that when taken out of context can seem pretty twisted

the two pneumatics are just single motion - one is a twitch witch based off of terrorsyndicates design and the other is one that comes around a corner... proly switching to a new location at the town fairgrounds - more space and better parking - so i have to seal up the deal on that today - working on advertisement right now - actually - heres a begining pic - what you all think? im still debating about it and doing some more work







obviously needs the info and stuff too

hah - yeah - i picked up those other two foggers rev - not sure how much outpull theyl have so im not exactly sure what ill do with em - but i know the boiler room needs one for sure and i already got a place for my other 4-5 so im sure they will come in handy - not sure about the sinister scents - im gonne be runnin like 17 nights and i dont want to have to buy a crapload - anyone have any flield testing with the fog mix??

more to come guys - thanks for the interest - riley
as far as the molding - thats just a pool noodle ripped into 4 quarters on the table saw - basically making it into quarter round - it really is great to work with - and when painted up it looks solid - on the other side of the room - not pictured if i remeber i have it just ripped in half to give it more of a coping type feel


----------



## 1031fan

this was a fun little afternoon project that turned out decent - will go in the torture room - weldin all that rusty steel was a lot of work! 

















actually now that i see it under lighting instead of all the shadows that was outside while painting - i think it needs some touch up done to it tomarrow - anyway - home you like it, and it was SUPER simple if anyone wants a little addition to a torture type room

riley


----------



## ShadyHallows

Um... amazing is the only thing that comes to mind. I'm just flabergasted.


----------



## Eric Striffler

This is AMAZING.
At first glance I thought it really was rusty metal and I said out loud "how in the hell did he make this...?" and then I saw a close-up and I understood. ;]
BUT what I'm saying is, since no one will be paying that close to details and that'll be under low light, it really WILL be rusted metal. It won't just looking it, to the people it will be. 

Will that be falling down over the people and stopping short above their heads? :]


----------



## 1031fan

thanks guys - i dont think this one will be falling any time soon - it weighs a good 40 lbs even though its only 2x3's - prolly much safer to just stay on a wall and serve as a nice rack to throw bodies on 

heres my complete (or i think so - unless someone spots a glaring mistake for me) poster for this year - just have to make the postcard sized ads to put in little stands and its off to the printshop! 








riley


----------



## DeathTouch

I have bad news. I am going to have to pull your building permits. Sorry... LOL. Awesome Job man. I would love to see that up close.


----------



## Valleyscare

This looks great man. I'm guessing you're having help building this? Also how long have you been into making haunts and such?


----------



## Spartan005

Great job as always 1031, damn I wanted to do a torture thing just like that that would move towards the guests as they're in the dungeon type of room. Too bad that idea got scrapped. But wow from the looks of that.....


----------



## Eric Striffler

I'm so antsy for more updates!!


----------



## 1031fan

haha - well nothin tooo exciting so far - i have almost all my walls up but there not detailed or props in yet or anything - but ill see if i can take a few pics of what i got so far and post em if youd like


----------



## Revenant

I actually like the pics of the walls and stuff the best. It's the detailing on those mundane surfaces that really sells the illusion and suspends the disbelief.


----------



## 1031fan

ok guys a few teaser updates that are long overdue...hope you liked them - sorry for the wait - but i was just doin a lot of boring and uneventful work for a while - there should be more soon


----------



## Revenant

Sweet! I like the exposed lath paintjob on the walls... much easier and cheaper than building it with wood strips lol... and that bottomless pit is nice.! Did you make it a full 4X8 like you were planning?


----------



## Spartan005

Great job! You put so much detail into your haunt... its just incredible.


----------



## 1031fan

thanks guys - those are nice words to hear in the midst of all the headaches! haha - yeahh...i suppose the real lath wall detailing will come another year - will have to suffice for this year though - yeah rev - the pit is 4x8 the bridge is over top it - on the other side of the bridge is the light - thanks guys!


----------



## Eric Striffler

The bottomless pit looks EXCELLENT!
I love how all of your stuff is coming out!
It's making me excited to get some pictures and videos up of our haunt!


----------



## dave the dead

hey 1031, in that first pic with the green wall and lathe, what is going on with the floor? In the picture it almost looks like you have a bottomless effect happening there, too...anything special, or am I looking too hard?


----------



## Eric Striffler

I thought it looked like there was plastic on the ground to catch the paint.
I could be wrong though.


----------



## kdouglas75

Great job 1031fan...


----------



## Revenant

That floor looks like green over-spray on a wrinkled dropcloth... but yeah at first it looked to me like it was the walls continuing down!


----------



## 1031fan

and the winner is... rev and eric! haha - but good try dave - your idea is much cooler


----------



## Eric Striffler

Haha woo! 
And thank you for getting my name right!
People don't usually get the ERICK WITH NO K thing to be literally ERICK - K = ERIC.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Great job. Everything is outstanding. Wow.


----------



## darryl

Simply outstanding!! Wish i lived close so I could join in.


----------



## Eric Striffler

I Need Updates! :d


----------



## kerryike

Your displays and attention to detail are beyond words. Hopefully you plan to take some video footage when your haunt is open.

Great, great work on everything you've shown us.


----------



## 1031fan

thanks! and heres some just for you eric...just a few more progress pics


























the last one is a progress pic of me on the facade - its gonna be about 40 feet wide and a little over 12 feet tall

more to come.....


----------



## Eric Striffler

Awesome!


----------



## ShadyHallows

O my thats fantastic!


----------



## Revenant

Any chance you have 10 minutes available for an update? Probably not lol









At least a pic of the facade... the suspense is killin us (well, me, anyway)... And are you open yet? If not, when do you? I couldn't find any practical info on the myspace page.


----------



## Spartan005

YOU'RE ONLY CHARGING $8.00????? If I paid $16 to go to North Babylon's haunt I'd pay twice that to go to yours. You put so much detail in, its just incredible. need more updates


----------



## Eric Striffler

Haha yeah, Spartan. I was charged $16 to go to Darkside Haunted House in Riverhead on Rt. 25A and it lasts less than 10 minutes! The haunt I'm in lasts about an hour and costs only $10!! :O
You should charge AT LEAST $10 or maybe even $15.
I mean I don't know how it's going to be in the end but it looks GREAT so far!


----------



## 1031fan

well sorry to keep you guys waiting so long - its been one hell of a rough past few weeks getting everything open - but i must say minus the usual headaches from stupid **** happening - unreliable people - and lack of sleep - it is going somewhat smoothly - we opened october 5 and have been open 5 other days so far - our attendance is close to 500 - we have 11 days left - not too shabby for spending under 500$ in advertising, but we def need to start doubling up on attendance - im hoping to do that this coming weekend -

reviews have been through the roof - almost everyone seems to love it and as we all know we cant sem to please everyone - the attention to detail has really payed off for me - it took a lot of extra work but im glad i put the time into it - i lost count of how many people have said EWWWWW thats ****ed up!!! to multiple rooms as well as other not so vulger compliments - not only is the detail cool to look at and gives me a chance to do some artistic stuff with it - but it also makes the scares a lot more effective - one person who went through summed it up pretty well - said something like - the detail is so overwhelming and realistic that its hard to process it all which doesn' let you think where the scare is going to come from

lost count of cryers and no goers after the first room - escorted a few out cause they got claustrophobic from our hallway of doors - college boy to be exact, score! - umm - several pissers and an unconfirmed - "i **** myself!!!!...are you serious?? im pretty ****in sure i just **** myself!!!!" we are starting a "suvenier bin" for all the things left behind in a scared frenzy - several shoes, a hat, random change - a dollar bill

the big hits seem to be the pit, the butcher room, the library, and the bathroom - but the others arent far behind - several smaller startle props that i just thought were decent have gotten a lot of attention as well

dont want to spoil all the pictures yet - but here are a few to tease you a bit - ill try to keep you guys updated more often now that things are somewhat in order - haha...somewhat








theres just the right half of the facade just for you rev 









foyer









doors...before all hell breaks loose

stay tuned!!!!


----------



## Revenant

*O*
*M*
*G*

Dude that is off the hook. Point for next year; stop undercharging. That is all pro. Your paint work is far beyond what most pro haunts have and that facade is GREAT. If your scares are half as good as your set that place must be awesome. I wish I could go through it.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

It's obvious how much work you are putting into this. Fantastic.

Makes me wish I had property to build something big (and store it too)!


----------



## 1031fan

thanks rev! glad you like it - some of the other pics turned out well and i think youll really like them too - im gonna get a decent website up after the season - ill post some more pics later here too - 

thanks ghoul! i wish i had property too - haha - THEN the sets would be badass - haha - look in your area for places to rent - thats what i did - im renting a few storage units too - not cheap for sure - thats the one trouble with going pro - that damn green stuff!!


----------



## JohnnyL

wow... :-O


----------



## Darkside

Loking really good. Sure looks like alot of work.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Yeah but do you make back enough green AT your haunt to pay off the storage and still make some profit? Or at least pay off storage?


----------



## 1031fan

haha - well thats the idea. im not lookin to make a profit - just get back to zero for this year - i think ill be able to do it actually - well see - time will tell - usually does


----------



## Spartan005

You are officially my biggest inspiration ever... just oh my god....


----------



## Eric Striffler

Good, hopefully you'll break even!


----------



## Hauntmore

After the season is over, it'd be great if you could do a post on the legal/business issues you encountered as a "semi-pro" haunt. (That looks totally pro!)


----------



## 1031fan

thats a great idea hauntmore - i can definitely do a little post mortem evaluation for you guys - thanks for the props spartan! here was fun one to shoot...


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Incredible job 1031fan!!!! Looks great. The level of detail you've added really puts the "pros" to shame! After seeing what you've done I'm so pumped to do up the whole garage as a walk-through but it will have to wait a while (lack of funds, time, etc.)


----------



## edwood saucer

Thats it... I quit...

Cant come close to this...

Packing up the rubber bat.

I'm done...


----------



## edwood saucer

:^)

Great job 1031. Just having some fun at your expense.

Fantastic work.


----------



## phantom2

This is amazing.

Have you considered a career in set design?


----------



## Eric Striffler

See you're smart!
Good pictures make it even cooler!


----------



## BudMan

That is just F%^$*# awesome. I kneel before, Your Highness.LOL Looking forward to the video that we have promised that you'll do for us.


----------



## Samhain

It's looking fantastic Riley. I can't believe how good it is!
Go professional man! Looking at some of the other work you've done, you deserve to be big! Disney's haunted mansion is just a bit poo compared to this =]


----------



## turtle2778

WOW...Just WOW. I agree with all that has been said before me. I cant wait to see your pictures. You have done a fantastic job.


----------



## Revenant

**** Bump ****

Awright Riley!!! It's November 3rd. Yeah, I know it's a lot of work taking it down and putting it away, but the high-stress deadline part is over. We've been nice, and haven't pestered you during your very busy time. Now...

We want stories, dammit!!!

What were your numbers like during the duration of the run? Any technical mishaps/breakdowns/panics? Any problems with guests? How was the crowd?

And how about press? Surely the new kid on the block would have attracted someone's eye (and surely you sent out some press releases or at least made some phone calls to try to get someone's attention).

And, basically, how was Undertakings received? Get plenty of feedback from the guests?

Yo, Dude! Inquiring minds wanna know!


----------



## Revenant

And a pic or two wouldn't hurt!  When convenient, of course.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Yeah I'm really curious as well.
And I'm hoping for a video along with more pictures. x]


----------



## Wildcat

Amazing attention to detail.
Can't wait to hear how it went.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Good gawd......too impressive for words!


----------



## 1031fan

WHEW!!!!!!!!! now THAT was an experience - some of the most fun/laughs/amazing times ive had in my life - and also some of the most labor intensive/mind numbing/longest hours of my life as well --- calling it a learning experience would be an understatement - im taking 5 classes and an internship this semester and those 6 things dont come close to the wealth of information that i have acquired - 

IN A VERY VERY VERY tiny nutshell.....it was a successful year - both financially and by the reviews of the customers - we broke even on both the cost of the haunted house and the 2 storage units that we purchased to put all the wood and props in for next year - and then made a tiny tiny bit on top of that - if im not mistaken i think it was just enough to purchase a value pack of bandaides and a soda - no not a coke or pepsi - but a sams club 25cent soda - but a soda none the less.

(this part is gonna be hard for me to talk about since i hate to brag and talk myself up but it was what the customers said not me so i guess i can do it)

the reviews were through the roof - and it was pretty much unanimous - i think i can count on one hand the people who just walked through and showed no reaction - if they didn't jump they at least went ooo thats pretty ****ed up or yuck thats sick or somethin like that - too many quiters and cryers to count - around 5 CONFIRMED pissers - about 20 non confirmed - a confirmed **** - a few pukes - about 20 who just curled up in a ball and wouldnt move till we had to get them and a nice collection of shoes, jeweley, candy, almost an ipod (they came back and got it after they caught their breath) and some other random junk. According to the majority of the guests we kicked the ass of a lot haunts around us - this was a typical comment..."o ****ttt this is wayyy better than *insert other haunt name* and we payed like 25 bucks there!!!!" and after all the hard work that we put into it those really were rewarding to hear

now i think what im going to do as far as writing and documenting about it....im going to write up a report in word - like a multiple page report cause not only do i want to share my experiences with you guys i want to do a summary for myself so i can remeber all the things that are fresh in my head - so before i started i wanted to know of any SPECIFIC input that you would like me to make sure that i enclude - i was basically just going to write about anything and everything i experienced/learned, compile all my pics - (video will be after all this) and put it into a format that is somewhat more easy to follow than just a long post on here

so this is just the tip of the iceburg....

anything you want to know? just ask!


----------



## Terrormaster

Wow that sounds totally awesome. I only did a little ole yard haunt this year. My first major undertaking of custom stuff though. And even that was a lot of work so I know a part of your pain. But in the end it's worth it.

A report is a good thing and I would be curious to read it. Even for my small yard haunt I'm writing something similar in a software engineer post-mortem style. You know, a list of what went right and what went wrong. 

Keep up the good work!

-TM


----------



## Revenant

At last!  Dang... where to begin...

I put a list of question/topics in your mailbox. It made for a wordy post. :googly:

I'm sure I can think of a lot more but I'm not gonna shine the lights in your face and interrogate you lol... okay, that's a lie. Gonna go Torquemada on yo' ass. I know I sound like the Grand Inquisitor but frankly your case is the one I've been most interested in this Halloween. You're a quite young haunter who took an enormous step (too young/too enormous, I thought when you first announced your intent months ago), stepped up to the challenge, and beat the odds. From what I've read on the pro-haunt forums the average haunt doesn't go into the black until its 3rd year and you broke even on the first; you're already over the hump. And your numbers will be bigger next year because now you have a history, and a good one at that. That is a pretty impressive way to enter the industry.

Can't wait to see the breakdown. This should be a good read!


----------



## kerryike

Be as specific on your reports as you can, 1031fan! I, for one, look forward to every detail and experience. I especially look forward to the pics and / or videos if you have them. 

You deserved to have an experience of a lifetime, considering the work you put into everything. 

Wow! I can't believe you actually had patrons lose their lunch...(bummer for clean up, though). It's been 9 years since I participated in my first haunt...and somewhat reluctantly at that. After giving a few good scares, I couldn't believe how addictive it was. From what I've already seen of your display, I'm envious beyond belief.

I'm glad to see that you had such a blast, and had it pay for itself too...(and some cheap sodas). Congrats on your success this year!


----------



## Hauntmore

I would love to hear what you had to do different with a commercial haunt versus your home haunt. Any unexpected legal/business issues you ran into.


----------



## 1031fan

great questions everyone! and great pm rev haha ill make sure that i answer all of them in as much detail as i can since those are questions i wish i had the answers to BEFORE all of this started - this post mortem report will be very thorough yet very casual so it will hopefully be fun/enjoyable to read as well as informative - in the mean time heres some pics to hold your interests...


































and just to show you we werent slackin...








many more to come....


----------



## Eric Striffler

Sweet!
I can't wait for more!


----------



## TSquared

I have reviewed this entire threadand might have missed it. Was there any video posted? Thanks.


----------



## pyro

wow that is awsome, you did a great job love to see a vid.


----------



## 1031fan

ughhhhh - tearing down is a bitch - seriously - no motivation (other than not having to pay an extra 500 for another month of rent) no heat and no help - that pretty much sums up what ive been doin for the past 3 weeks.....

so sorry i havent gotten around to the questions and the full post mortem before now - as i said, things have been even crazier now than they were before and schoolwork is really starting to pick up before the end of the semester as well - im working on my full report - and a lot of it is just for myself (meaning its just notes for myself - ill still let you all read it when its done - but it will probably be boring for you guys) so i figured at least i could answer to the best of my ability all of the questions up to this point that you guys have asked instead of making you all wait even more until i get to that specific section in my post mortem - so sorry for the lame format on here - but its the best i can do for now...

Hauntmore..."I would love to hear what you had to do different with a commercial haunt versus your home haunt. Any unexpected legal/business issues you ran into."

this is a good one to start with since it was basically what i was trying to figure out for months prior to setup/opening....(some of these may not be unexpected, but ill try to cover all the main differences) 

1) first off you dont have a free spot, like a yard, to haunt - its a pain in the ass tryin to find a place thats both cost friendly, but also one that isn't in the middle of nowhere - this is a huge part and i cant stress it enough - shop around - also, with the rising prices of gas, one that is in proximity to your house for those "damn!! i forgot my....." moments and one that is fairly close to a hardware/super store for those "damn i need more....." moments. 

2) insurance - this is obviously a necessity since you are charging money and its not at your house - we got "special events insurance" which is good for 3 months - we got a decent deal on it and only paid around 900 for a 1 million dollar policy - it would have been an extra 200 dollars if we were going to use a chainsaw in the haunted house - even one without gas as just a prop and a soundtrack - nope - not allowed without the extra 2 hundred - so we didn't pay that and i just made my own chainsaw out of an oldschool electric bush trimmer thing and a plywood blade - no one knew the difference

3) ticket sales - you have to have someone who is really reliable and good enough with money to not **** your customers off or short change urself - it has to be in a place that they cant get by without getting a ticket and you have to have a way of keeping track of tickets so people dont try and duplicate them - none of these were big issues - just something that needs addressed.

4) throughput - when theres a long line of people waiting who want to get in, the last thing you want to do is **** them off for having to wait 2 hours - we tried to really design the haunt for maximum throughput..BUTTTTT unlike a lot of other haunts make sure that there is a considerable space between the groups so that they dont end up meeting up with each other - even with our carefull attention to this we still had some groups get close together at the ending

5) all the general stuff applies with safety but you have to make sure you do it and dont skimp or the inspectors will nail you for it - they seem to find joy in saying that you cant open - we did get lucky and get a nice one though - our problem was the other local haunts one in particual who until us, had a monopoly on the area for about a 50 mile radius - ***short story time***i was getting ready to open and fixing things up one night when the guy who im renting from pulled up and said that he herad through a friend that the other haunt is trying to shut us down - we were inspected locally and passed easliy with all the safety measures - spoke to the town borough and everything was a go - - - BUT - the one guy who works for the other haunt is an inspector himself and was trying to get us on the fact that we were not STATE inspected - just so happens this was right after an article was publiched in the local paper quoting a person using their haunt name and basically saying ours kicked its ass and was a lot cheaper - coincidents?? i think not - so anyway - the guy that i rented from said i was being "hunted" (thats always fun to hear) and that we could be shut down - so yeah - i was basically flippin out the whole damn night cause i tried to call hima nd i couldnt get a hold of him after i left the messeges and everything - so anyway - i was all paranoid that whole weekend when shady looking guests would go through - but nothing happened - monday morning comes around and i get a call from the inspector who sets up a time to come and check out the haunt - so he gets there - runs through - and we get state certified - we get to talkin and he said that the guys who run the other haunt are pricks and were basically tryin to get us on a technicality cause they were getting scared that they suck - so anyway - long story short - we were state certified and this winter im taking my tests and getting certified myself as an inspector...so that should be interesting.. haha (back to the questions now that im still all pissed off bout the other place - lol)

5) entering and exit points - you dont want them too close that you can see the exit - but you dont want the exit to be way far away in the dark that they cant easliy get back to their cars - just some simple planning can amek this work

6) this isn't really a code or law or anything - but when your "pro" (it just feels wierd saying that to me cause i still feel like im just a kid havin fun haha) you have to be REALLLY critical of your work - just cool or neat or nice doesn't cut it - people might have liked it when it was in your yard but thats cause they didn't have to pay for it - when they hand over that hard earned money that could easily be a beer and several slices of pizza - everyone becomes a critic - and they have the right to be - there paying for you to entertain them - - this is what really was stressin me out up UNTIL the first weekend - i kept thinkin - is this good enough? will people feel ripped off? so i just tried to really see the bad in everything that i did and try to get rid of it - so much to a point where i had myself thinking it was a piece of **** - but that was good cause the minute that your satisfied you stop improving - i was definitely improving up until the final night that we ran - haha - it sucks cause you can never relax and say - "its done!" but thats what you have to do if you really want it to be as good as you can get it - nothing is ever perfect

7) advertising - this is KEEYYYYY - i was lucky to get away with only spending 500 bucks on advertising - 100 posters and 5000 postcard size flyers with coupons - but i think i could have gotten a lot more people with just a little more advertising - you CANT SKIMP on this - go all out - and it has to look professional too - dont do something on word with clip art - it has to be top notch since your competitors are probably going to have someone like sinister visions doing theres - this coming year we will spend at least 4k on advertising

im sure theres some stuff missing.....working on revs novel now ....


----------



## 1031fan

first off great questions rev! you def know what you are talkin about and have had more years of experience than me so its an honor to try and answer your Q's

1-- the "hidden" (non-build) costs you ran into. Like insurance or any permits you needed, safety precautions you had to have in place, advertising, etc. A lot of people go into haunting only thinking of the cost of putting it together and don't leave extra for the invisible essentials.

----ughhh yeah - they start to really add up quickly - just a quick list since other stuff will be covered later...
insurace-900
rent-1500
advertising-500
storage-2000
extra safety...stuff - 200??
food for actors - 300?? 
gasssss!!!!??

the one thing that really started to add up is the little extra stuff that you need in set up - power cords - i dont know how many damn times we needed or run to wallmart for these - and staples - screws - hose fittings and clamps - hinges - god i dont know how many times we needed just ONE ore hinge!!!! - just stuff like this that you think - o well thats just 2 bucks and some odd cents - but when you tally up alllllll those "just 2 bucks" it can be overwhelming

2 -- your saftey/fire/emergency things you had in place. What/who did you have on hand to deal with the many possible unthinkables no one wants to have happen? 

nothing too intricate here - a few good, new fire extinguishers at key locations - emergency lights on its own breaker board from the haunt lights, lights on all steps obviously - first aid kits - as far as who did we have on hand? we tried to have 2 people in the ticket booth in case something happened emergency wise (other than running out of drinks) and other than that - me with a cell phone with 911 on speeddial - haha - we really didn't have the luxury of having extra people there just in case of something bad

3 -- maintenance/repair. Did you have any breakdowns? And did you have to deal with wear & tear type damage from customers and actors beating up the sets?

i am very happy to say that we had very few major breakdowns durring the run times - once or twice before we were open something minor would happen - but i was very pleased with all my pneumatics - especially the bed thrasher from this past spring and the hall of doors - they worked almost flawlessly - the ones that did have minor issues were a few props from last year which were made out of pvc and hacked parts - but for as much of a beating they took they earned there spot in retirement - im not gonna lie - i did really enjoy the quick fixes that were needed a few times on the props - even though others there knew how they all worked, cause i actually bilt them all i knew them inside and out so when they said something was wrong i knew in my head what it would probably be - and i had only a minute or 2 to get to it, but the flashlight in my mouth - drill or whatever in hand - and go at it before the next group would get there - was quite a rush and very rewarding when i did get it done and the light off right as the guests were coming in that room - i just hid behind the prop and waited for a front row seat to a good scare - - ***short re-enactment of what it sounded like over the walky talkies*** riley!!! rileyy!!!! #2 is down! i repeat #2 is down!! get ur ass back here now!!! - o ****! what happened? its just not jumpin! i think the last fat chick that went through hit it!! allright allright im on my way - *stealthily walks back to prop and kneels down beside it assessing damage** allright - i think i just need to put this piece back here and it should be fine..."**** man hurry the hell up! there in the titty room alread! (the name we affectionaely called the room with all the manequins in) ok - 15 more seconds - we dont have 15 seconds!!!...ok ok i got it go GO GO! haha - i know prolly dumb to read but im laughing here writing this

the customers didn't do too bad - only knocked over a few electric candles from being scared and the usual falling back into walls and putting stress on them - but we did do a good job at locating where these areas would be before the haunt was open so it wasn't that much of an issue - now the actors on the other hand totally ****ed the place up a few times - trash in hiding spots...weak/busted walls - you name it - if they were around it - they put a lot of stress on it - this one crate in the butcher room i told the actor to "bang a few times" with the stick he had - well he must have missinterpretted that for "beat the living **** out of" haha - but i was happy cause at least he had enthusiasm and it did scare the **** out of the guests.

4 -- security. What/who did you have in place? And were there any issues, like drunks or just panicked patrons taking a swing at actors? 

like the emergency question, this one kinda falls under the same category... basically me and the extra person in the tic booth - a good thing though for security - no matter where they were at in the haunt someone could see them at all times through peepholes or whatever and if there was any issue they would be "suppresed" within a second - also - we got really good at jumping over walls that didn't have roofs on! haha - there were definitely some opportunities for problems to occur - there were some drunks - a few potheads and the sorts that were borderline out of control - but didn't cause any real damage - there were a few times that our actors got hit in the face but it was an accident - i did have to yell at this one girl (actor) who had an attitude though - she got hit in the face by a group of teenage girls and said "you bitch" i jumped in and yell at ler and said that i didn't care if someone pulled a gun on her she cant be sayin that kind of stuff - lol

to be continuedddddd......


----------



## 1031fan

*UNDERTAKINGS UPDATE!!! new pics*

heres a compilation of some of our pics - let us know what you think
undertakings evil reborn remix by 1031fan - Photobucket
riley


----------



## Spartan005

Awesome Job and oh my god, that toilet is probably the sickest **** (no pun intended) that I have ever seen in my life. Dear God... but really great freaking job


----------



## mgrmax

Your attention to detail is fantastic! Excellent work man!


----------



## NoahFentz

Very creepy....love the overall feeling of each room. My kind of haunt!!


----------



## BudMan

THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!!! Excellent work.


----------



## buggybuilder

Great Job 1031fan......


----------



## dave the dead

Really, REALLY fantastic! One heck of a haunt, 1031fan! 

You done good!


----------



## 1031fan

thanks everyone - i just figured this out now, but if you clicl the bottom right hand side of the slideshow thingy it will enlarge the whole screen - the pics look a lot better that way - thanks again - riley


----------



## Uruk-Hai

That looks so amazing!! Really creepy and unique atmosphere to each room. Great job!


----------



## Lilly

1031fan said:


> thats a great idea hauntmore - i can definitely do a little post mortem evaluation for you guys - thanks for the props spartan! here was fun one to shoot...


this pic is so cool...
I think it would be great for your poster next yr!!!
you did an awesome job...would have liked to seen it personally.
ghoul luck next it it can only get better!!!


----------



## Hauntmore

Great pics. Any description of the rooms and scares you could reveal would be awesome as well. What scares worked the best, etc.


----------



## Valleyscare

More pics + video = Me Happy.


----------



## abrcrombe

Amazing work!! Thanks for taking the time to do the write ups and take pictures and everything!! I really don't know if I want to do another home haunt next year, but you are kind of convincing me to do one!!


----------



## 1031fan

late as usual - but as they say - better than never...

6 -- numbers. From the day you opened. Obviously advertising was not your strong point; you didn't have the budget. So word of mouth was probably your main draw. What were some actual numbers and how did they build as the haunt continued to stay open? Did certain things, like specific press coverages, show a substantial effect?

ok - first off - compared to most haunts, our numbers sucked - even for first time haunts - but considering we only put 500 into advertising and only had a full budget of 12k we knew if we got only 2k guests at 7 or 8 bucks a pop wed be fine. - overall we came close to the 2k mark - but not over it - dont know exact numbers - - - as far as numbers throughout the days...the first 2 weekends really sucked - it wasn't till the 3rd weekend we actually broke 100 people a nite. word of mouth was definitely our big number getter - that and the local papers - a reporter came and talked to some people after they went through - - - luckily we got rave reviews from those people and it helped us tremendously - the people were actually bold enough to say it was "way better than" a few of the big time well known local haunts and the newspaper was surprisingly just as bold to actually quote them saying that - so that brought in a lot of people the next opening date - it really was an exponential growth if i were to plot it on excell (which im not - i hate that program) minus the last 2 days after halloween which were just average - which is to be expected

7 -- actors. How many did you use? How did you get them? Were they reliable? Did they coordinate with each other for scares or just everyone do their own thing?

"actors"...yeah...about them lol....but i cant complain - cause they were allll volunteer - im too poor to pay em - other than pizza or burgers and soda - which they did get everynight they helped act and some of the nights they help build - i used them..how should i say this...as much as i could for as little as i could - let me explain - they def were wore out at the end of the night and worked there asses off - most of the time - but they way i used them was in a very reserved way - no big acting scnes - little if any followers - just really tried to make it goof proof for them cause only one girl had ever acted before in her life - - they were mainly all people who help me build who i got from the HS where i work as the set designer. because none of them acted before - let alone haunted - i mainly told them what to do exactly - i gave them the option of coming up with somthing a little different if they thought it was better - but to run it by me first --- this prolly sounds bad - but i like knowing what exactly everyone is doing in each room - for a few reasons - one being i dont want it to suck - and two - i dont want 3 actors in a row do the same thing

8 -- scares. What parts got the best responses? Were they planned out (subtle ones, quiet tensions, startles, big threatening scares, etc) to "play" the customers, or did you just pound them relentlessly the whole way?

this was very interesting actually to see what scared and what didn't - it was mainly what i thought with a few surprises though - - one prop that i thought would suck totally killed everyone - just a crappy mask and set of hands hidden in a slatted wall for a fast startle combined with an air cannon. got soooo many scared with it - and it was the cheapest and ****tiest made prop in the whole place - - - one of the surprising things was how dumb people are as to findin there way through - - - people would try to go through curtains that werent meant to be open, fake doors, you name it they tried it - even with a big open doorway right in front of there face - now if i tried to put a scare behind a random curtain not a single person would reach behind it lol - i actually did to an ad-hoc scare in the bathroom for a double whammy - after the actor came through the fake mirror - the people ALWAYS tried to look in the shower for the exit - first off - why the hell would you exit through the shower curtain??? and secondly - there was a giant open doorway right in front about 3 steps - - another HUGE scare was rediculously cheap and easy - had a tea cup rack on top of the kitchen counter connected to a piece of fishin line (i know - it pains me to even write this lol - but hey - bet it woulda scared the **** out of you! lol jp) that the person stationed under the kitchen counter would pull to make the cups fall onto broken pieces of china plates - scared the CRAP out of so many people cause they werent sure whether that was supposed to happen or not - you can be sure i will have at least 3 more well planned out scares of this sort in this years - i highly recoment them - - - also - distractions as always worked well - - - just put yourself into their minds - trying to figure out where the scare is coming from - and then do the opposite - switch it up sometimes so you get everyone - even do a little bit of double reverse psychology - that way youll get all the different kind of thinkers at least a few times - - - i defintley didn't pound them relentlessly (sickeee - insert your joke of choice here...) there was def ups and downs - i really like to get the whole spectrum - and besides - i think its more of a challenge that way - anyone can crank up the sound effects to high - turn on all the strobes - put bloody clown masks and just overwhelm them - thats not very fun for either party IMO. it was sooo rewarding to see the people fall for the distractions/traps and then watch them get slammed by a prop or actor. butcher room - when acted right - prolly got the best scare - - heres the setup - u shape room they end one leg of the U - see meet hanging - crates of legs/body parts - single bare bulb flickering - - - they get to the bottom of the U and see a large saw at the other end of the other leg of the U - the saw comes on with a loud sound and spins up while the bulb goes out and a red flood comes on. a lot of people got scared at least a little - and so they thougt that was the main scare - then the butcher came through a sheet of plastic behind them 2 seconds after the saw turned off - or when the people thought the scene was over - - - like i said - when done right - this owned EVERYONE.

wow - its gettin late.....guess well have to make a third one....and yes rev - i know - you can hose me if that will make you feel better...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

"i defintley didn't pound them relentlessly (sickeee - insert your joke of choice here...) "

That's good, 'cause they'd have trouble running bowlegged! hehehheheheee


----------



## pennywise

OMG! WOW! What a job! That is a phenominal haunt. Where did you learn the painting techniques? I love the bathroom, the Living Room, the Green, the Facade...Hell ALL of it! My haunt this year could use some painting like that.


----------



## Aelwyn

Thanks for bumping this thread!

That is just AWESOME! I wish I lived near you so I could go....


----------



## adamchristopher

*Dude!!!*

Undertakings is off the hook.....can't wait to see more from '08....totally inspirational man!

AC


----------



## blacklightmike

Yeah, thanks for the bump..._* Holy Freakin' Spit!*_ This is one of the most ambitious projects I've ever seen for a first time pro-haunt! What did you do to follow it up this year? Amazing!


----------



## Spooky1

1031fan your haunt rocks. It looks much better than the local one I went through this year. Good job.


----------



## Revenant

Rrrrrr.... all we've had from Riley on this year's Undertakings was a couple of pre-production shots of like 2 rooms. And if you think last year's was good... _damn_. I've been patiently (so far!) waiting for this year's pix... I'm gettin antsy tho...


----------



## Creeper

Wow - my first look at this one. Thanks for the bump!


----------



## adamchristopher

Riley come on man, skip class and spill the dirt man, your stuff rocks!

AC


----------



## hoffie08

that looks so good how did u get the walls to look like that


----------



## tzankoff

I have spent the most part of the past three nights reading every post in this entire thread who knows how many times! Holy Farking God! This project is nothing short of epic! Plus, I am just now noticing that this thread is from 2007...so where is 2008? Grrrrr...we must have more! I am camping out here until I see more pics.


----------

